# First Nissan Frontier from Chevy S10



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Just bought my first Nissan Frontier. It's 2003 Crew SE 4x4 44,000 LB loaded with all but VDC. Leather, sunroof, extended bed, tow, etc. So far the upgrade from a 99 S10 4x4 is like night and day. Happy so far. It seems a bit underpowered but then again it a heavy truck and I'm not a lead foot driver. The sound package is sweet (i'm not into be thunking boom boxes but this can put out the boom). The ride is almost like driving a car (bouncy like truck but smooth through corners and turns). The difference in gas mileage between the S10 and Nissan is about 2 mpg on highway according to EPA. I have yet to check that.

I was disappointed in chevy. The S10 was good to lease I leased two 4 cyl and they worked great but extremely sloppy in snow and ice. This last one I bought and when it hit 70,000 miles everything seemed to up and quit. Bearings, ball joints, alternator, battery, sway bar busings, idler arms (2), water pump. Then there were the creaks this winter that made the truck sound like an old man. Now the 4x4 has a loud clunk sound when coming out of 4wd that I thought it was time to give up the dying goose. And to top off the story it has less than 85,000 original miles. 

Cross my fingers that I can hit 100,000 without major repair on the frontier. If that happens I would like to get the next generation frontiers with a Long Bed. However, plans are to keep it till then.


----------



## frontera99 (Jul 3, 2005)

I got 105k on my 99 Fronty with absolutely no problems...I haven't even replaced the rear brakes--they got another 10k of life in them before they'll need replacement.

My previous car was a 96 Chevy Silverado that gave me nothing but trouble after the 36k warranty ran out.

The intake manifold, water pump and fuel pump all gave out at around 45k. 

...."Like A Rock"???? Yeah right! I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

I've had the nissan for about a week and really have enjoyed my upgrade. I find myself going down the road with windows down listening/jamming to the radio as if I was just cruising. I find myself driving slower just to listen to the radio. The rockford fosgate w/sub is sweet. (now don't anyhow say otherwise I just upgraded from an S10, you see my point). 

The Nissan seems to have a shorter turning radius and is rides so smooth (until you hit a bump then you feel the truck). 

I just got under the truck to fix my back bumper a bit and you can see that the frame is TOUGH (again repeat after me "I JUST UPGRADED FROM AN S10). You can just see the better quality of engineering on this truck. There are no cables hanging down, brake and fuel lines are up high. Even the gas filter is behind a steel plate. 

Fit and finish is nice too. Interior is plastic but goes together nicely. My seats are leather and I seem to sit lower in them. 

4x4 works a bit differently. S10 automatic has issues all across the borad (jimmy, sonom, etc). Nissan works just as effective but you need to read how to work the automatic humbs . Also in 4x4 truck doesn't pull to one side like the S10.

I really don't see much of a equal platform in small trucks between the S10 and Frontier. It's as if GM thought they were the only ones making a mid-size truck. All this Nissan has to do is get to 84,000 miles (@44,000 now) without have a water pump, alternator, wheel bearings, ball joints, idler arm, tailgate strap, 4x4 issue, rear seal bearing leak, transmission pan leak, and stablizer bushings go bad.

Cheers


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

I owned a 92 King Cab 4cyl 5spd pickup .... other than bad valve guide seals ( repaired under warranty ) had no problems. 

Sold it in 03 ... still had original starter , alternator , clutch ... hell even the original battery. 

The mistake I made was buying a new 03 S10 ... sold it after a year and a half.  
It had less than 4,000 ( that's right ... four thousand ) miles and two starters , four shocks , water pump , multifunction switch stalk , drive shaft carrier bearing. :lame: Sinks .... Like a Rock.


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

*Photo*










Just thought I would post a photo here of my old truck and the new.


----------



## shakedownstreet (Jul 7, 2008)

golfer said:


> I owned a *92 King Cab* 4cyl 5spd pickup
> 
> Sold it in 03 ... still had original starter , alternator , clutch ... *hell even the original battery. *


An eleven year old battery? Holy mazolly!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

As for me I also am first time frontier owner after upgrade from 2000 S10 ext cab 4 x 4. Kept the S10 in like new condition and starting looking for a replacement at 188000KM ( about 112000 miles) but must also agree with previous posts. Most disapointing for me was 2 x replace intake gasket gone bad due to shitty gaskets followed by what I now see as expected replacement ball joints, wheel bearings/ hubs, rad, fuel pump, waterpump, alternator and then I had a relay in the ABS assembly stick and had to swap out the entire controller. I liked the truck but the onset of these repairs were disapointing

The new nissan is great with lots of power. Most noticably to me is the is the very apparent difference in fit and finish particularily how the doors close more like a car instead of a truck. So far so good with the frontier and I hope to keep it going with regular prevent mantenance for a good long time to come


----------



## Copenhagen (Dec 1, 2008)

Just switched from a 94 ranger 4.0L with 4x4 to a 08 frontier SE 4x4. Don't get me wrong the ranger was a great vehicle and i put that truck threw hell(muddin and all kind of torture offroading). but its nothing close to the frontier. frontier is way more responsive and fun to drive. anyone driving a hemi thinkin they're sweet...no chance against the V6


----------



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

The 2001 Frontier S/C Crew Cab 4x4 is the first truck I've owned, so the only comparison I have is to previous cars. I wanted the truck for it's off-road capability, but appreciate the versatility of the 4 doors.

Prior to this, I went through vehicles every 2 years, either because I grew tired of them or problems started developing.

I bought my Frontier with 50k in 2006 and am close to 105k now. This has been by far the most reliable vehicle I've ever owned. The only thing I've replaced in 55k is a power window regulator for 70$ and was able to do the work myself.

I've done all the routine maintenance such as wheel bearing greasing, differential fluid changes, tranny fluid, etc, the truck is remarkably easy to work on. The first dealer maintenance or repair since I've owned it will be the timing belt change very soon. I plan on driving this one into the ground.

The truck get shitty gas mileage (Premium unleaded at that) and power could be improved on this engine. Torque and resulting horsepower are great up to 3500rpm, but after that forget it. Interior fit and finish are among the best I've seen. I can't say enough about the styling and aggressive looks, which is partly why I bought the truck...

In conclusion, I'd have to agree with you. A fine vehicle indeed.


----------



## RxRC (Nov 5, 2007)

Copenhagen said:


> Just switched from a 94 ranger 4.0L with 4x4 to a 08 frontier SE 4x4. Don't get me wrong the ranger was a great vehicle and i put that truck threw hell(muddin and all kind of torture offroading). but its nothing close to the frontier. frontier is way more responsive and fun to drive.


I would hope so no matter what the brand. I mean that's 14 model years difference.


----------

